# GETTING FROM a TO b IN MONTREAL



## Timesharemogul (Jul 11, 2006)

Almost two years ago, I had confirmed an exchange to Club Vacances in Magog, outside of Montreal, for July 29 2006. It had been my original intention to drive up there. My grand plan of booking a trip to the provence of Quebec was to enable myself to afford their worldclass Lasik vision surgery. After Club Vacances closed and RCI cancelled the exchange last spring, I changed plans slightly- By this time I had received approval for a week's sick leave to have the Lasik surgery in Montreal and thus I then went and booked an airline flight and a room at a nearby Days Inn. The Days Inn is in Longueil, some 19 miles northwest of the airport....
       Would someone familiar with Montreal tell me how to use mass transit to get to the Longueil Days Inn from the Dorval Montreal airport? The people at Days Inn could only advise me to "take a cab...for under sixty dollars" or rent a car- which I wouldn't be able to drive since I'll be having Lasik on the 31st!
     Merci beaucoups pour vos aider.
    (Thanks for your help... I think)
Brian


----------



## DianeG (Jul 11, 2006)

If you want to use a cheaper-than-a-taxi way to get to Longueuil (southeast) from the PET airport in Dorval, here's what you should do:

Step 1: Take the private bus service that takes you direct to the VOYAGEUR station downtown (also known as the Montreal Central station or Berri station). The Voyageur bus terminal (regional and long-haul buses) sits above a major Metro (subway) hub. Check out this website: 
http://www.admtl.com/passenger_services.aspx?id=48

Step 2: Take the escalator inside the bus terminal and descend to the Berri Metro station. Head for the yellow line, direction "Longueuil". The subway will pass under the St-Lawrence River to the South Shore community of Longueuil, at the end of the line. (you will get to know this line very well if you're planning on heading into downtown Montreal at all...)

Step 3: Ascend and exit from the Metro station. grab a taxi outside for a short ride to the Days Inn.

The whole trip should run you about 1hr-1hr1/2 (depending on time of the day) and +/- $20 per person. Have CAD$$ in hand.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jul 12, 2006)

Diane could have not said better!  Whenever you reach the metro system it is pretty easy to get to Longueuil (yellow line).

Got my eyes surgery in Sherbrooke last summer with Clinique Vision Gregoire who are top notch and recognize internationally. Where are you going in Montreal?


----------



## Timesharemogul (Jul 12, 2006)

" Where are you going in Montreal?"
"Lasik M.D." right in downtown Montreal.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Jul 14, 2006)

Diane,
     I've printed out your directions and am keeping it with my reservations/flight itinerary.
THANK YOU


----------

